# lactation diet?



## BelleInBoots (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey guys just bought a doe that had her kids early and wasn't really producing. It was February 20th I think that she kidded and between then and last Sunday her previous owner got her up to over a half gallon a day from nothing. (Her peak I in past was 1.5 gallon) i was wondering what i can do to keep increasing milk production and also her body weight as she is a bit on the thin side. She is currently getting 4 cups of grain and a double handful of chafthay 2x daily. which is what she told me she was giving. I have introduced some whole oats as well and a small amount of b.o.s.s.. What else can I do or what should I change? Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Alfalfa pellets, Calf Manna and beet pulp shreds all help to increase weight.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Alfalfa hay would be great for her.


----------



## BelleInBoots (Aug 18, 2014)

The chafthay or alfalfa pellets are the closest I can get to alfalfa and I know chafthay has molasses in it. The lady she came from says she doesn't use the pellets cause she had one choke on them, although that's what I'm still feeding my minis cause they're wierd and won't eat regular hay) and they seem to do fine. Shold I leave either these or the chafthay out free choice instead of the grass hay or just more in addition to it?


----------



## BelleInBoots (Aug 18, 2014)

Also has anyone else heard of using oats or anything else to increase milk supply?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oats won't increase milk supply. Alfalfa is one of the best to increase milk supply.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

But Chaffhaye is alfalfa, so adding alfalfa hay or pellets probably won't do any more than the chaffhaye is already doing, unless you increase the chaffhaye.

I increase milk production by raising the protein level in their grain. I normally feed 16% dairy cattle feed. When I need their production to go up, I switch to an 18 or 20% dairy goat feed. Production usually goes thru the roof.


----------



## browervillegoats (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi! Our boer cross doe had triplets two weeks ago and she's seems to be loosing weight. Her diet has been 1 lb 18% goat starter, 1/4 cup of beer pulp, 1/4 cup of calf manna and 1/4 cup of BOSS. Free choice grass hay. Like a fool I forgot to weigh her after the kids were born but I'll weigh her tomorrow and watch her weight from there but what would you guys recommend to increase? The beet pulp or add in alfalfa pellets? Thanks much!


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

The calcium in alfalfa is more available, so alfalfa is the way I would go. The fiber in beet pulp feeds the organisms in the rumen, so it is helpful for weight gain and maintaining weight, but doesn't give the calcium levels that they need for milk production.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would add in alfalfa pellets.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree with alfalfa pellets. Chaffe Hay is only 9% protein as fed, because it is still wet fodder. It takes much more than a double handful to give them what they need.


----------

